
The Complex Debate over Silicon Valley’s Embrace of Content Moderation - pseudolus
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/05/technology/twitter-trump-facebook-moderation.html
======
LatteLazy
Legacy media attacks new media for being unmoderated. Then it attacks it for
being moderated. Its almost as if its just trying to demonise the competition
and producing division to do so...

